# برنامج Green Box Logo maker لتصميم الشعارات + السيريال



## PETER_OSCAR (31 مارس 2009)

*Green Box Logo maker




الآن صمم شعارك بنفسك . صانع الشعارات 
*





*-يحتوي البرنامج على اكثر من 200 تصميم مع امكانيه التعديل عليها.

- -يحتوي البرنامج على اكثر من 1800 شكل رائع من اجل صنع شعار لك.

-سهل الاستخدام حيث يمكنك بسهوله مطلقه من عمل الصور والكتابه عليها.

-يحتوي البرنامج على خلفيات رائعه وجذابه.

-يحتوي البرنامج على اكثر من 30 مؤثر لتحرير الصور والكتابه.

-انيق جدا وسهل الاستخدام.

تحميل البرنامج ميزات البرنامج: 


اضغط هنا:download:


*
http://rapidshare.com/files/149122008/logomaker_bsq_fr_trial.rar


----------



## oesi no (31 مارس 2009)

*مكانه البرامج يا اخى الكريم 
*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز علي تعبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
جاري التحميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2009)

*



			error
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

ارجو مراجعه اللينك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (31 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ارجو مراجعه اللينك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ​


*شكرا على مرورك يا كوكو و ربنا يبارك حياتك 
اللينك شغال 100%100 وانا جربتة تانى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2009)

سورى ياباشا 

اشتغل كده 

تقريبا كان معلق عندى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 مارس 2009)

*برنامج جميل 

شكرا ليك بيتر

وجاري التحميل​*


----------



## tonylovejesus (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا  ربنا يحميك


----------



## lion_heart (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج بس انا طالع عندي بلغة ما بعرفها شكلو فرنسي او شي لغة تانية و الله اعملم ممكن بس تقلنا كيف نغير اللغة للانكليزي او العربي و ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أبريل 2009)

yaso3 rabie قال:


> شكرا على البرنامج بس انا طالع عندي بلغة ما بعرفها شكلو فرنسي او شي لغة تانية و الله اعملم ممكن بس تقلنا كيف نغير اللغة للانكليزي او العربي و ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*انا كمان عندي نفس المشكله

وحاولت اغير اللغه للعربي او الانجليزي حتي

أرحم من اللغه اللي لاقيتها بس معرفتش​*


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (6 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا كمان عندي نفس المشكله
> 
> وحاولت اغير اللغه للعربي او الانجليزي حتي
> 
> أرحم من اللغه اللي لاقيتها بس معرفتش​*



*شكرا على مروركم وربنا يبارك حياتكم بس انا عندى نفس المشكلة ومش عارف ليها حل*


----------



## لي شربل (6 أبريل 2009)

*راح أشوف البروجرام تبعك بيتر 
لكن بدي أقولك 
عيد شعانين مبارك مع الرب 





الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتتتتتيييييير .*​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (6 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *راح أشوف البروجرام تبعك بيتر
> لكن بدي أقولك
> عيد شعانين مبارك مع الرب
> 
> ...



*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل
وربنا يبارك حياتك 
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة *


----------



## mr.hima (7 أبريل 2009)

*احملة واقولكم ااخبار اية 
ومرسي على البرنامج .. الصراحة جة في وقتة بالضبط دة لو عرفت استخدمة لأن حسب ما قريت انة بلغة غريبة  ربنا يستر *​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير بيتر_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

